# έκθεση αυτοψίας τροχαίου ατυχήματος



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

Έκθεση αυτοψίας τροχαίου ατυχήματος.

Πώς λέγεται αυτό που κανονικά στο νου μου είναι ένα μακρινάρι; Δηλαδή:
report of the inspection of the scene of a road traffic accident

Και, βέβαια, μακριά από _autopsy_!

Ένα σύντομο _road traffic accident report_ δεν είναι ακριβές ή πλήρες, έτσι; Αλλά μήπως αρκεί; Κανένας Άγγλος τροχονόμος υπάρχει στο φόρουμ;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2011)

Βρίσκω Police Accident Investigation Report (η αστυνομία τα κάνει αυτά, εξάλλου).


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

Χρήσιμο αγγλικό κείμενο:
http://files.apil.org.uk/members/pdf/sigreg/presentations/2407Presentation2.pdf

Αναζητώντας "road accident investigation report" έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:
http://ec.europa.eu/transport/roadsafety_library/publications/rosat_report.pdf

όπου (σελ. 34):

*3.3.1 Multi-layered accident data collection system in the UK*

The current accident data collection system in the UK is a multi-layered approach currently made of
the following layers: STATS19, Co-operative Crash Injury Study (CCIS), On The Spot Study, Fatal
Accident Investigations and the Truck/Bus Crash Injury Study.

Basic statistical details are collected by the police officers using the STATS19 forms. Statistical data
are processed by local authorities. Data can be enhanced using data linkage principles, as for instance
vehicle registration information.

In-depth accident investigations have a long tradition in the UK. The Co-operative Crash Injury Study
(CCIS) is now in its seventh-phase and has been running for 22 years. Its funding is mixed: public
(Department for Transport) and private (Ford, Autoliv, Toyota, Nissan, Visteon, Renault and Citröen).
It consists in retrospective crash examinations, completed with hospital and coroners re-ports. CCIS
assesses vehicle crashworthiness and injury causation and the results are used for new product
specifications and consumer crash testing. CCIS crash investigation teams are based at Loughborough
and Birmingham Universities, as well as in the Vehicle Inspectorate Executive Agency. The On-The-
Spot (OTS) study is funded by the Department of Transport and investigates vehicle, road and human
factors in accident causation in direct support of UK casualty reduction target. OTS covers all road
user types. Special public-private arrangements facilitate reaching the scene of the accident within
typically 10 minutes. OTS is now in its fifth year and there are currently two crash investigators teams
(VSRC in Loughborough University and TRL).

The Truck Crash Injury Study (running for about six years), the Special Accident Investigations
(covering any crash of interest and triggered by the Department for Transport) and EU research
projects (PENDANT, SAFETYNET…) complete the accident investigation scene in the UK.

Specific to the UK (or at least not present in all countries) are the Trauma Audit Research Network
and the Police Fatal Accident Investigations. The Trauma Audit Research Network is a process
developed within the medical system to audit “success rate” of emergency departments; the sys-tem
records injuries and treatment data coded by specialists in each hospital. The Police Fatal Accident
Investigations are conducted by specialist crash investigators, who initially treat each fatal accident as
a murder; the investigation process is “independent” and used for judicial purposes. Police fatal
accident files are normally destroyed after five years, although a copy is now being sent to and
indexed in a central location.


Το Stats19, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ακόμα ώρα, αλλά με ξέρετε δα.

-Γράφε. Διξί χέρ' στου χαντάκ'.
-«Δεξί χέρι εντός του χάντακος».
-Αριστιρό πόδ' στου διπλανό χουράφ'.
-«Αριστερό πόδι εντός του διπλανού αγρού». 
-Κιφάλ' στου δρόμου.
-«Κεφάλι επί του ωδοστρώματος οδωστρώματος οδωστρόματος...» Πώς γράφεται, ρε Κίτσο, το odostroma;
-Σάματ'ς ξέρου κι ιγώ, Μήτσο; [Γκουπκλώτς] Γράψε «Κιφάλ' στου χαντάκ'».


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL. Είσαι οδοστρωματοτήρας.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2011)

Τελικά τι προτιμήσαμε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2011)

Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να χρησιμοποιήσω το *(Report of) On-Scene Traffic Accident Investigation*.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται και το report. Το traffic accident investigation report δεν σου αρέσει;


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2011)

Όλα μου αρέσουν και όλα μου βρομάνε. Αλλά το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στους αγγλόφωνους αρμόδιους φορείς αφού όλοι έχουν διαφορετικά ονόματα για τα έγγραφά τους.


----------

